# E&M and 51798_modifier



## BarnaliD (Jan 8, 2016)

Hi 

Please can anyone tell , which modifier we can use with 99214 and 51798 . 51798 is done by urology technician and interpretation has given by urologist ,   
To avoid any denials

Help !!!!


----------



## Lainie0559 (Jan 11, 2016)

You don't need a modifier to bill the two codes together unless the insurance requires that you do (in our area Highmark Blue Shield requires a 25 modifier on the office visit).


----------



## sarahjanejones (Jan 13, 2016)

As stated in the above comment...you don't need a modifier when billing these two codes together.


----------



## michelleaapc2012 (Mar 25, 2016)

In my experience no modifier is needed.


----------

